
Show HN: Arengu – User onboarding with sign-up forms and workflow automation - jacobovidal
https://www.arengu.com/
======
jacobovidal
Hello, this is Jacobo, cofounder @ Arengu.

We are building Arengu because when you start a SaaS company there is always a
bunch of features around your core app that you always have to develop:
registration and login forms, social login, recurring payments and also
workflows to automate some tasks or processes like sending welcome emails,
notifications, making HTTP Requests to 3rd party services, etc. All of this
takes development overhead and it is hard to maintain in case you want to
change something. Arengu helps you with all of those features reducing tons of
work, security risks and maintenance that come building it yourself.

Some common use cases to use Arengu:

\- Create a signup form and validate email address to avoid fake signups.

\- Automate tasks after someone submits a form like sending welcome email,
subscribing the user to your MailChimp newsletter, receive a Slack
notification, etc.

\- Create a payment form with one time or recurring payments using Stripe.

\- Create event-based actions making a request to our flow API.

\- Create custom validation endpoints with our flows.

We are still in public beta and improving our platform before we our final
release, so I would really appreciate any kind of feedback or if you have any
interesting use case where we can help you using Arengu.

Arengu is FREE until we release our first version (in few weeks), our initial
pricing model will be based in operations, an operation is counted every time
you submit a form or every time you execute a flow action. Anyway the is a
free plan up to 500 operations per month.

I am available if you guys have further questions, want to know more
information or just want to say hi.

Thank you!

~~~
nulbyte
This looks interesting. I am actually looking for something for a nonprofit I
work with to sign folks up for a Stripe subscription. I realize this is pre-
release, but documentation seems sorely lacking, even for a beta.

Is Flows usable in beta? I saw the option to create a flow, but then it sends
me to a mostly blank page that looks like it should have widgets to add or
something, but I don't see any. Not sure if it's just finicky in Firefox, or
just part of the fact that it's beta and not complete.

~~~
jacobovidal
Thank you for your message!

We are still writing documentation and we hope to complete it in the next
weeks.

Flows are usable but our flow editor is buggy in Firefox, we are working to
support Firefox as soon as possible. Meanwhile for a better experience you can
use Chrome.

If you need further assistance to create some kind of flow just drop me an
email to jacobo.vidal [at] arengu.com I will be glad to help you.

------
jacobovidal
Yes! We have a WordPress plugin, but it actually only adds our JavaScript SDK
and provides a simple way to embed forms using a WordPress shortcode.

WordPress plugin: [https://wordpress.org/plugins/arengu-
forms/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/arengu-forms/)

Open Source SDK: [https://github.com/arengu/arengu-forms-
js](https://github.com/arengu/arengu-forms-js)

------
castrinho8
Do you have a wordpress plugin?

